# DDR temperament help



## mjbgsd

I'm a little confused on the temperament on these lines. Akbar is my first DDR dog so I'm learning as I'm going. A topic I posted a few days ago, I asked about why Akbar backs up to most people, and was told that sometimes DDR puppies can be mistaken for being nervy when there defense and suspisious arises before they can control it. Was told that Chris and Anne wrote excellent topics about this but I can not find it and would like to understand this line better.


----------



## Vandal

I don't know where I wrote about that on this site. Might be gone now. However, one thing you want to do is not "force' people on him. Ask the people that you approach with him to just ignore him. Pretend like he isn't there and if he wants to advance to check them out, make sure to remind them to ignore him. Just let him be there without being pestered. People just can't seem to leave a dog with these issues alone but it only makes it worse. Just standing there and allowing him to look at people is enough sociliazation. If you allow people to back him up with their overtures, you are making a mistake. You just want him there standing his ground and he will be able to do that if people will simply ignore him.


----------



## mjbgsd

So I shouldn't have anyone pet him? It just seems so odd that he does this cause he's fine at dog shows with the loud noises, dogs barking, large crowds, shows no fear, but you get a person who bends down to pet him and he doesn't want anything to do with it, he doesn't look stressed but doesn't seem to want people to touch him and backs up. I don't force him but it's embarrassing.... I mean a GSD is suppose to stand there ground. I don't understand where I went wrong in his socialization. He's from great parents, Aron vom poppitz and hexon vom banach and I don't believe I've ever heard any of her dogs ever being unsure around people in her 10+ years of breeding, just that these dogs aren't the pet me pet me type of dog which I understand but he only lets them pet him if they kneel down or if they have food. Did I do something wrong? Will he over come this weird behavior? I got him to do ob with so I'm nervous that this behavior will become worse.. I don't wanna cry but that seems that's all I can do. He's such a great dog and rock solid in ANY place he goes to, it's just certain people he doesn't want petting him. He does the go up, back up, go up thing. And when he's around large crowds of people, like at dog shows, he's perfectly fine. That is why I'm confused.


----------



## Vandal

Missy,
He is just trying to tell you that he doesn't have any interest in those people. It doesn't have to mean he is a bad dog or you screwed up. All dogs have some issue we have to work thru with them. He is just a pup, you have to give him time. Yes, I mean tell people to not force themselves on the dog. Ignore him, don't pet him. Just let him deal with being around people without them always harrassing him. If he wanted to be pet by them, he would go up to them. Listen to what he is telling you.
I have had more than one dog who behaved that way as a pup. They grew out of it. It is nothing to worry about but you do have to handle it right and don't get all wigged out over it. If you tell the people to ignore him, he won't do that behavior and then you won't have to be embarrassed. Problem solved!








Just give him time, if you have people ignore him, eventually, he will start to go up to them and then after a while, they can pet him. May take some months, so, be ready for that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

I agree with Anne. I have never had a DDR dog but if he is fine with dog shows, noise, barking etc, I think his nerves are fine. He just is not interested in being petted and wants them to leave him alone. I don't think he is afraid. But, you do say you see it when people bend over him. At this age he may be a little unsure of them OR since they are bending he cannot watch them and he backs to get a better view of them? Just a guess. 

And as we all know puppies are a crap shoot and just because mom and dad are rock solid does not mean he will be. His odds are certainly much better just as in hips and other health issues. But there is just no guarantee, just as there is not guarantee that out going humans will not have a shy kid.

I think the most important thing to do is just make sure you don't let this stress you and you don't push him. These will backfire. Just let him feel his own way and set his own pace. I have been told these lines mature slowly and males are slower than females. 

Havoc is WGSL and he has been maturing far slower than my ASL female. He too has exhibited this behavior, his nerves are fine. I think AKbar is just being a normal male DDR pup.


----------



## mjbgsd

> Quote:I have had more than one dog who behaved that way as a pup. They grew out of it. It is nothing to worry about but you do have to handle it right and don't get all wigged out over it. If you tell the people to ignore him, he won't do that behavior and then you won't have to be embarrassed. Problem solved!


This really puts me at ease. It does seem he's just not interested in being petted. He's never acted stressed or nervous when he stands really close to people or even in large crowds, but he isn't fond at the petting by most people. I will try what you said Anne and try very hard to not get so concerned with it. 
It is kind of hard to say no to no petting since I'm so use to Isa who absolutely adores people, so this with Akbar is hard for me. 
Anne, if you had dogs that were like this and grew out of it, they became excellent OB dogs right? Since he's almost 5 months, the hardly petting thing wont ruin his socialization with people right?
I'm so new to this type of behavior so please bare with me. 



> Quote:I have never had a DDR dog but if he is fine with dog shows, noise, barking etc, I think his nerves are fine. He just is not interested in being petted and wants them to leave him alone. I don't think he is afraid.


He is totally fine with the dog show scene, LOVES meeting dogs when the owners say ok and he takes everything into stride, except this not wanting to be petted behavior. 
And I mean, he loves going to new places and even was watched by a friend for a couple of hours and besides the whinning since he's a mamma's boy, he was totally fine. New places don't bother him.



> Quote:Havoc is WGSL and he has been maturing far slower than my ASL female. He too has exhibited this behavior, his nerves are fine. I think AKbar is just being a normal male DDR pup.


I really trust your judgement so I will try not to worry.


----------



## debbiebrown

i have a West German male gsd who is 1 1/2. he started doing the same thing when he was about 4 months old. shrinking away from people when they got to close. i figured it was a stage as they all go through. he was totally socialized from 12 weeks, in classes, etc. never had any bad people experiences. he did not like anyone standing over him, patting him, any sudden moves from people even if they had been in the room with him and given him treats, he would react and take it as a threat. he is still like this even after being around people all this time. he has started growling at people even people he knows if they get to close......

I know what you mean about this behavior when people come up and want to visit with them and they back up, it is a bit embarrassing, but you do have to rise above it and try to find a solution.

i am still trying to figure out what triggers this, and am having to back up a bit in the training. counter-conditioning training can help with this problem. i have noticed he does this mostly with men, and young children. i have figured out that this happend mostly in small areas, inside rather than outside....so some dogs have a thing with people and small spaces..... the counter-conditioning is a long process, takes time patience, and controlled set ups.......

backing up and doing this process while he is young should help take care ofthe problem.......although it could be something that may always arise now and then or it may go away.....getting the right help from experienced behaviorists/trainers that will guide you through the process is the best proticol.

Some dogs may never like people in their face, and you have to inform people how to act around your dog.......

i remember the article Chrsi wrote about young dogs and their confusion while in the adolecent stage. i think it was in genetic issues. but it was a while back.

i think the worst thing you can do is force your dog into these situations.......................backing up or growling is a clear message they are uncomfortable with this, you need to figure out why, figure out what triggers this, and slowly build from there.....

debbie


----------



## JakodaCD OA

missy missy missy ))) My male gsd Dodge was exactly like this, (and Masi can be like this as well)..

It's certainly NOT something you did or didn't do..I totally agree with the above postings..

Dodge was the most aloof gsd I ever had, that dog would jump off a cliff to be with me, he was just not interested in other people, I don't recall him backing off like Akbar, and you could pet him, hang on him do whatever to him, but he just didn't find other people interesting) He was a 'watcher' as Masi is now..and that was fine by me, however, people would wonder why isnt this dog fawning all over me? Well gsd's arent' golden retrievers, )

Masi on the other hand is rather like Akbar, even now, she doesn't particularly like certain people petting her..and I do believe it's their approach as well, If they come on like gangbusters, straight on, stare at her, she isn't real comfortable with that, but doesn't react , just stands there and 'watches'..

I never push people on her that she doesn't know, I always ask if they'd like to 'treat' her, if she doesn't take the food, I know she's stressing (which normally never happens)...If they are kneeling down, approach from the side, she's much more apt to go to them.

She likes to check others out first, (make sure they aren't aliens or something LOL)..

And DEFINATELY don't let it stress you out,,it will travel right down to the end of the leash..

When I go out in public with Masi, (dog shows, crowds, stores) I walk like I"m on a mission,,I' try to exude confidence in the situation, and she picks up on it and does the same..She can go into any situation and be fine with it, crowds no problem, sometimes it's the one on one that she is more 'suspicious' of, I think because she can zero in on those one on ones, vs a crowd where there's alot going on.

I wouldn't worry about Akbar at all, I do think you need to keep doing what your doing, taking him everywhere, exposing him to everything,,if you think he's going to back up, in a situation,,I'd just say "ok lets go",,and continue on..

I DO know it can be strange saying to someone, "please don't pet my dog",,,I always used to use the line "Thank you for asking, but he's working",,and continue on....

Ok done rambling,,and since ya aren't going to send that boy to me, I'll send ya a bill for my insite LMBO !


----------



## JakodaCD OA

oops wanted to add,,,Read The Cautious Canine by Patricia Mcconnell,,lots of insite and things to do especially in dog/people situations,,its a short read but good info.


----------



## cliffson1

Missy,Missy, Look up the word ALOOF! Your puppy is a puppy first. I have a 6 year old DDR female who will never wag her tail for anybody but her family, you could not take the leash from me and work her, and she has no time for anybody outside her family. She has solid nerve, is excellent mother, can be civil but with the nerve and obedience is not a problem as long as people don't act stupid. I also have a DDR 10 week puppy right now. She is very sound but does not have the type of drive of my west male, nor early grips, but she has excellent nerve and tremendous recovery for a puppy. She is somewhat cautious in meeting new things, but once she sniffs it she is fine, She is not driven by drive like my west puppy but more by her senses. She would survive in the wild and my west puppy would be eaten by a predator for his lack of restraint through his drive. both pups have no noise issues, surface issues, people issues, and will be great dogs when grown. But they approach things differently. 
Your puppy sounds fine and you are reading to much into the situation, let the puppy grow up. Now if she tucks her tail under her belly or doesn't ever warm up to the new stimuli or people then you have issues. but doesn't sound like it. Neither of my pups have ever tucked their tails under their bellies or urinated(like at 8 weeks) when they approach somebody or somebody stands over them. Those are things I look for in terms of early nerve, and if they do urinate, by 10 weeks that behavoir should be gone!!


----------



## kleinenHain

Even today at over 6 years old when I take my male Max out he will watch every move. I trust this dog 100 % and will watch his every move. When people ask me if they can pet him I will ask Max if he wants to meet these people. if he tells me no I just say sorry my dog is a snob. Most people he is all over like their long lost friends and kids can run up even when he don't see them coming and wrap their arms around him for a big hug and he loves this but a adult , no way!!!

Max as a pup wanted nothing to do with most people until he was ready and I didn't push that and now he is one of the best SAR dogs I've ever owned.

My DDR male Ike is much the same and still at over a year old I swear he acts like he is 6 months old ( just a big kid at heart) nothing seems to bother him when he goes out. he too can be a lot like this but once he warms up he has to see everyone.


----------



## MelissaHoyer

My Kira is extremely aloof and coincidentally, she does have a strong DDR pedigree. We didn't get her until she was 4.5 months old and I don't think she was around a lot of people, so I am sure that is a contributing factor as well. On the other hand, Grace loves everyone and is very outgoing...Grace was what I was used to, so Kira was a worry for me at first. 

Bottom line is that she just doesn't love people she doesn't know and that is fine with me...and I don't let people force themselves on her.

We were on vacation in a tourist-y shopping area and I had both Grace and Kira with me. We were waiting on family members who were off shopping and just hanging out on a bench. Had several people come over to pet the dogs...Grace calmly approached people, Kira did her usual sniff and retreat to sit next to me.

I did have a guy who just was determined to win Kira over and I had to tell him to bug off. It is my job to keep people from pestering her and he certainly qualified. He wanted to lecture me about owning a dog like her...how she would turn aggressive, obviously didn't like people (me included all because she was calmly sitting next to me I guess). Then my friend and my sister came over to us...holy moly Kira was sooooo excited to see them...her typical reaction for people in her "pack" and this man just slinked off lol.

It is just her personality...she likes "her" people and the rest can just go away!


----------



## debbiebrown

i think Having a dog like this you certainly need to be very responsible out in public and around where others don't know what to do around them...........not controlling the enviroment and people interactions can certainly result in a liability......


----------



## Vandal

> Quote: Anne, if you had dogs that were like this and grew out of it, they became excellent OB dogs right? Since he's almost 5 months, the hardly petting thing wont ruin his socialization with people right?
> I'm so new to this type of behavior so please bare with me.


It doesn't have anything to do with the relationship you have with your dog, so, it will not effect obedience. Whether he becomes an excellent obedience dog is up to you. No pressure though.









We have a rather weird society now where everyone thinks someone else's dog should be just as interested in them as they are in their owner. That is just not the case. 
Even with my most social pups, I always control what other people do around them. A huge majority of people are not good with animals. They have a very unnatural way about them when they try to pet your dog and they send all the wrong signals. Mostly, you will see it in small moments of hesitation. They reach their hand out and then just kind of stand there with their hand extended half way to the dog. Or, if you give them some food to give the dog they hold their hand out and again, look kind of frozen there waiting for the dog to take it. You might think they were feeding a steak to lion if you watch the tension in their body. There are very few people who are naturally comfortable around dogs. What may seem like a very small hesitation to you, looks really big to your dog. You would not be so sure of someone who reached out to shake your hand and then froze. It would freak you out and make you wonder what was wrong with the person. That is what the dogs have to put up with constantly and it is just one example of the wrong way to interact with dogs. I cannot count the number of times I have had to tell people to make up their mind. Either pet the dog or don't and that's with the really friendly dogs. They stand there with this indecisiveness that some dogs, ( and me), can find very disturbing. I do use some of those behaviors that I see in these people when I work dogs as the helper. Great for bringing out aggression.
There is also the other extreme where people just force themselves on the dog, ignoring all the signs the dog sends that says, " hey, I don't KNOW you." If the dog backs up, the handler gets upset and maybe tries to pull the dog forward. Ugg, I really feel sorry for the dogs most of the time.
You also have to consider the color and look of your dog. Most people are going to find him intimidating and that will start to play into this as well. So, control the people so the people feel at ease. The dogs pick up on tension immediately, so, you want him around relaxed people so he can learn to trust the situation.

I have found it is just best to tell people to not pet your dog. Allow your dog to be around them for some time and then if he is interested in them, he will inititiate something. I will tell you that the best dog trainers I know, never try to pet my dog or anyone else's dog when they first meet them. They know to give the dog some time and they do just what I said, they ignore the dog until the dog initiates and then they still just stand there and maybe pet the dogs head without reaching for him. They are able to do that because the dog went up to them, not the other way around. Of course, these are more experienced GSD trainers I am talking about , so, they know how to act around them. Dogs sense when people are comfortable and will seek those people out. I have seen that more times than I can count. So, allow your dog to decide who he wants to interact with and tell the people what you want them to do around YOUR dog. Might be nobody for a while but you will see what I am talking about if you don't try to force him to be someone he is not .

Dogs do not need to be petted by strangers to be socialized. Where that idea came from, I have no idea but I wish it would go away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Amen. 

If it's someone they seem attracted to, and the person appears interested in meeting them, excellent. 

If it's someone who appears attracted to them, but they do not have the same reaction, I give a reason why now is not a good time to pet the dog. They need to potty, they didn't get breakfast, they are shy-all things that people understand in their own lives. 

If it's someone the dog is attracted to, but the person appears not to want to meet the dog, I tell the dog not today, or leave it, and reward. 

The weirdness to the dog from the hesitations is like a slow-motion movie and me in the background saying noooooooo...because I don't need my dogs (who are not of any background to speak of and who are not of great temperament) any more freaked out than they usually already are! So we do a lot of quick greetings, say hello and goodbye. I do use "the jollies routine" that I think middle talks about - Bill Campbell and that has helped my dogs realize that they are not expected to do much and I am working at taking even more pressure off of them, which conversely makes them even more wonderful than they already are!

Of course, Akbar is more than welcome to come here and practice greeting me...if I could keep his CT stalker away...


----------



## debbiebrown

Great posts!!

i can definitely attest to the unsure behavior with people having nothing to do with how they perform for you......with my young male that is touchy around people does not effect us doing agility around people or even his Ob in class. he does everything i ask of him. it is when he has nothing to do but sit there in a room where there are alot of people and stuff going on that he starts getting nervous......this is where i come in, keeping him busy.i mean you can't do that 24 hours a day, but just in public settings with people, etc.
i actually had another post going in Behavior a month or so ago about correcting a growl.........some people will correct a dog from growling and it could be the next level with your pup instead of shrinking away..........you should never harshly correct a growl because the will not give warning and can just bite someone. the growl is a warning.saying i am uncomfortable with this......remove them and re-direct them.......there are so many things we all learn along the way about signals, triggers, other people, etc.......each and every gsd we have in our lives is a learning experience for sure.....

debbie

Sami AKA Gino Von Rokanhaus
Toby Von Kieser
Neka Von Hean C

Lucy Von Kitty


----------



## GSD07

> Originally Posted By: debbiebi think Having a dog like this you certainly need to be very responsible out in public and around where others don't know what to do around them...........not controlling the environment and people interactions can certainly result in a liability......


 I agree 100%. I also try to condition the dog to meeting dog clueless and weird strangers because we will always meet them and it's better to be prepared, but it's impossible to prepare for everything.

I still remember one time I was walking Anton on a leash and passed a mom and a young kid on the side walk. Everything was fine, we all were heading our opposite directions and suddenly the kid left him mom, sneaked behind us and pulled Anton's tail pretty hard. In a split second my startled dog made a 180 degree turn and the stupid mom started screaming. Anton just looked into the kids face and realized it's not a threat, and lost his interest in the situation. I was so thankful he could think first and then react because how in the world can one prevent such situation from happening?


----------



## debbiebrown

oksana,

absolutely, exposing them to clueless people and unexpected things as much as possible is extremely necessary.although if you do have an unsure/nervy dog i think your lucky if you can get things comfortable with just normal people and situations. if that has been mastered, addding the other things in a slow controlled manner would be the next step. some never get that far with that type of dog..LOL....

the story about Anton, you are lucky he recovered from that and decided it wasn't a big deal, that could have been a horrid situation......you can't prepare for everything as said, but if things do happen out of the blue, certainly how the situation is handled helps......


----------



## JakodaCD OA

anne and cliff really pegged it) altho I do agree with other postings)

especially anne posting how people thinkour dogs should be as interested in them as they are in our dogs.

One thing that I have found, (and maybe you will to when Akbar grows up more),,,Joe public seems to be less interested in aproaching my black sable than the other colored dogs I've had. 

My bi color, well most didn't know that gsd's come in 'that' color.
Same with the black sables, alot mistake Masi for a malinois bit seem more reluctant to approach her,,and its' FINE by me!))..

HEY CLIFF I wanna see pics of that 8 week old puppy!! )))


----------



## debbiebrown

true that the darker colors seem more intimidating........although there are always the idiots that are trying to prove they are manly in some way do some stupid thing like growl back or something..........not happened to me, but have seen it happen more than once..and actually anyone that does that deserves to get bitten.....


----------



## JakodaCD OA

debbie your right, I remember taking masi to this ice cream joint last summer, and outside type place, I order her an ice cream, turn to walk away and the boy that waited on me, GROWLED at her..I whipped around and said, "tell me you just didnt' GROWL at my dog?" he didn't know what to say, I the said, "if you'd like to come out from behind that counter and try growling at her, I'd be interested in seeing what she'd do to you"...(not that I would, ) he stood there with his mouth open, and I just said "good way to get your face ripped off"..

Of course masi could have cared, it was all about the ice cream))
but yes, jerks everywhere;


----------



## W.Oliver

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAOf course masi could have cared, it was all about the ice cream))


Thank you for posting that simple little comment......I have always felt so guilty for buying my girl a vanilla whenever the family goes.

You know, all of us knew your bluff, a vanilla in your hand, and Masi or any of our dogs that know what a trip to the icecream shop means, and at that moment, nothing in the world exists! Having said that, I am glad you called him on it.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I think _exposing_ puppies to lots of new people, but not _forcing_ people on them is a good strategy for any puppy, regardless of their lines or temperament. Until and unless you know that your loves people and wants attention from them, there's no reason why you can't just instruct everyone to ignore him/her and let the puppy decide how and when to approach, or if it wants to at all. 

I've never had an aloof puppy before, all of mine have been extremely social and friendly so it hasn't been a issue for me, but if I did, that's how I'd handle it.


----------



## debbiebrown

your lucky you have had social dogs...........its hard to relate to the other side of owning a dog that is aloof and questionable with people even with lots of proper socialization...........owning one of these dogs, you need to be thnking ahead all the time.....


----------



## cliffson1

Diane, If I can learn to post a pic I will get one up. I have some in my MY Pictures folder, but all I know how to do is send them to somebody by email...Cliff


----------



## debbiebrown

Cliff, your not the only one who hasn't figured that out yet......everyone has missed out on pics of my guys unless Diane posts them for me occasionally!


----------



## JasperLoki

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys MomI think _exposing_ puppies to lots of new people, but not _forcing_ people on them is a good strategy for any puppy, regardless of their lines or temperament. Until and unless you know that your loves people and wants attention from them, there's no reason why you can't just instruct everyone to ignore him/her and let the puppy decide how and when to approach, or if it wants to at all.
> 
> I've never had an aloof puppy before, all of mine have been extremely social and friendly so it hasn't been a issue for me, but if I did, that's how I'd handle it.


Ditto. 

I have done the same with both Jasper and Loki, total different dogs, total different bloodlines. I have had much sucess with this approach, and no issues to date. 

I am very careful about how people approach my dogs, how they pet them. IMO, I think there is a fine line when it comes to socialization, I try not to over do it. 

I will say that when raising Loki, I did more redirection, then correction. He seems to have a much more confident personality, I am sure some has to do with his bloodline as well. 

I also get a ton of questions in regards to what breed Loki is, people even ask if he is a "wolf dog". I have had people afraid of both Jasper and Loki. I have noticed the coloring of Loki seems to draw attention/fear. For Jasper its his pure size and eye contact he makes. 

Jasper is abit more careful about his investigation of something, somone. Loki is purely in your face, and won't hesitate to stand his ground, and he is only 13 months old. 

When I introduced them to Santa for their picture, I asked the guy to not pet them, touch them or give direct eye contact, until they were done sniffing him, and being more sure of him. After sniffing him and the area, I told him to go ahead and reach your hand out and let them sniff. They were totally fine, they liked him. 

I don't let people pet my dog first, I don't let anyone pet the top of their head, or reach for them. When I take to the vet, I will let the vet tech handle them, but if I see something going south or the person not experienced (or talking baby talk), I take over (this was mainly with my old vet). With my new vet (I also work here), our doctors like that we handle pets during visit, its nice.

When I got both Jasper and Loki (they were both 8 weeks of age), I sat at Target everyday for 2 months, it really helped out with sounds, socialization, sights, etc. I also concentrated on surfaces, heights, minorities, etc at different locations. I also took them, and still do to village type shopping centers were people walk, automatic doors, cars, food carts, etc. I try to get them use to every single thing in life, so nothing is a shock to them.

I also handle my guys every night (put them on their back and hold them), I don't release until they are calm. LOL, they are always calm, so usually its just some love session









The only time Jasper and Loki were reactive towards people was at about 6 months of age. For Jasper, it was an old, white male, the man was dressed in all black, and stared at him. Jasper barked really hard at him. In Loki's case, a 40 year old male was standing at the corner of our street, totally engage in a stare down with Loki, Loki get really nasty, the craziest I have ever seen him (again this was at 6 months of age). Knowing what I know now, I try to always protect my dogs from a bad greeting, situation, etc. On walks I don't believe in meet/greets, its about exercise and our bond. 

I also believe the family is the pack, so my dogs don't really have a play network except for my one other GSD friend. 

I have found much success in letting them figure things out, not overeacting to things, not coddling them, showing your self as a confident pack leader. I also followed the developmental stages as well, so I knew what what an actual fear, and if any problem developed. 

BTW, I really enjoyed this thread, much learning from it.


----------



## mjbgsd

Wow so much information to take in thank you everyone!! 



> Quote:shrinking away from people when they got to close.


The thing is though, he doesn't shrink away when people get to close, he doesn't even care if they are close, it's when people look at him and try to pet him that he backs up slightly. 


> Quote: think the worst thing you can do is force your dog into these situations.......................backing up or growling is a clear message they are uncomfortable with this,


I've never forced Akbar, ever.







And he has never growled at any one except one time when one of my friends walked in my house and I didn't even know it, I think he was 3 months? He didn't do anything but stood there and growled until I went to hug her and he was fine after that, didn't want anything to do with her but wasn't ever uncomfortable after I hugged her. He even layed by her feet. Got up though and walked away when she went to pet him and layed a few feet away and fell back asleep.



> Quote:Ok done rambling,,and since ya aren't going to send that boy to me, I'll send ya a bill for my insite LMBO !














> Quote:I have found it is just best to tell people to not pet your dog. Allow your dog to be around them for some time and then if he is interested in them, he will inititiate something.


I will certainly do this. 



> Quoteogs do not need to be petted by strangers to be socialized. Where that idea came from, I have no idea but I wish it would go away


I was always told they do needed to be petted. I'm always learning new things. I will do what you told me as you're very knowledgeable about this. 
I got him to do mostly AKC OB, thinking about putting him in schH, and the part where they get touched on the back for the stand stay makes me a little hesitant. Of course this wont be for 2-3 more years when he's ready. I'm a worry wart and I need to stop that....I'm the person that thinks in the future and says, what if. 
Akbar has never been stressed by large crowds of people or even standing close to people. He only backs up to certain people when they put the focus on him and I notice a lot of people bend down or stretch a hand out while walking up to him and then hand over head thing. I know this is all dominant posturing and I think that's what Akbar doesn't like but I don't know why I didn't think then to tell people to not do that. I'm so slow...



> Quote:Of course, Akbar is more than welcome to come here and practice greeting me...if I could keep his CT stalker away...


Nobody can have him!







I'm too attached to him already.











> Quote:I think _exposing_ puppies to lots of new people, but not _forcing_ people on them is a good strategy for any puppy, regardless of their lines or temperament. Until and unless you know that your loves people and wants attention from them, there's no reason why you can't just instruct everyone to ignore him/her and let the puppy decide how and when to approach, or if it wants to at all.
> 
> I've never had an aloof puppy before, all of mine have been extremely social and friendly so it hasn't been a issue for me, but if I did, that's how I'd handle it.


That's really good to know. I too have never had an aloof puppy like him. Though now that I think about, Cody has never wanted strangers to pet him.... Fine around people, just not interested. Why do I notice these things later???







Of course I do not remember his puppyhood....Why, I don't know and I've had him since he was 8 wks. 
Isa on the other hand is in LOVE with people, kids, anyone. She's the one that will litterally beg to be petted. And I like that....


----------



## kleinenHain

Cliff send your pictures to me and I will post them for you.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

> Originally Posted By: Jasper007The only time Jasper and Loki were reactive towards people was at about 6 months of age. For Jasper, it was an old, white male, the man was dressed in all black, and stared at him. Jasper barked really hard at him. In Loki's case, a 40 year old male was standing at the corner of our street, totally engage in a stare down with Loki, Loki get really nasty, the craziest I have ever seen him (again this was at 6 months of age).


Halo doesn't like it when people stand there and stare at her either, she seems to be more sensitive to people acting oddly than Keefer is. I can't remember the last time she reacted to something like that, but it was several months ago so she might have been around that same age, and it could have been a phase. It was a similar situation too, we were at the brewpub and it was a strange character, some of the local color that hangs out in the parks nearby. 

Now, if they come right up and pet her, she's fine - she puts her ears back and wags her tail.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Masi is a dog who doesn't like being stared at either,,I know I don't like being stared at, it's rude, and I think dogs consider it rude/threatening behavior as well. 

To flip the coin, it sure is ok in Masi's mind for "her" to stare at someone tho LOL..

Wayne, don't feel guilty about the ice cream LOL,,I don't eat it, but Masi' loves the doggie ice cream the local place makes..I get it in a cup, and hand it over, off she trots with it in her mouth, to find a place to lay down and slurp it up)

and who said I was a stalker?? LMBO,,I admit it, that Akbar "speaks" to me))))) 

Cliff, ok wanda's offered to post your pics I'm waiting to see those gorgeous dawgs of yours I keep hearing about!!!! 

Missy, akbar and you will be fine,,he'll be the best dawg ever(even if I can't have him!)


----------



## mjbgsd

I'm sure he will be.









Thanks everyone for your insight!


----------



## cliffson1

I sent pics to Wanda of the DDR puppy...Cliff


----------



## kleinenHain

Cliff for some reason I've not got pictures yet, Where did you send them?


----------



## kleinenHain

Here are the pictures everyone has been asking for. 









































































and his older dog. Cliff also sent me a picture of his Rieko daughter half sister to Max. Some might be interested in seeing pictures of her. I have posted her under pictures, pictures, pictures. Check her out.


----------



## TRITON

Nice pup! Does she have a brand new tie in that one picture?


----------



## GSD07

Cliff, they are beautiful!!! Did she take that tie from your neck?







You go girl!!


----------



## cliffson1

I'm sure some on the board wishes she would wrap it around my neck.LOL
Thanks Wanda for the posting the pics and a wonderful conversation today...Cliff


----------



## kleinenHain

You're welcome Cliff, and let me know if you need more posted









Yes it was a very nice conversation, call anytime.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

ewwww what a cutie!!!! does she not like men with ties? LOL 

your older boy is a handsome dude to!! I am off to look at the reiko daughter))

hey if that puppy is to much, well I"m partial now to those sable dawgs,,I'll send you my address


----------



## valkyriegsd

This is my boy, Dax, from the same litter as Cliff's. He's a riot!







He's getting darker every day and growing like a weed. This pic was from Thanksgiving weekend, so he looks completely different this week!







He's more independent than I remember my other dogs being at that age, but it's been a while. Maybe I've forgotten...










Cliff, have you named your girl?


----------



## cliffson1

Dura the explorer!!


----------



## kleinenHain

Another nice looking pup!!!


----------



## valkyriegsd

> Originally Posted By: cliftonanderson1Dura the explorer!!


Are you sure it's not Dura(cell) the energizer puppy??


----------



## mjbgsd

AHAHAHA


----------



## debbiebrown

very nice pup!


----------



## JakodaCD OA

he is a real cutie too !!!!


----------



## valkyriegsd

There was a photographer who needed puppy shots for a project, so I volunteered Dax. Here's one from last weekend... Just because he's SOOOO cute!


----------



## onyx'girl

What a cute face, and his color against the background matches!
Love those eyebrows and ears!


----------

